# 14 new ways Big Brother is watching you.



## Redd Capp (Nov 13, 2011)

*#1* In many areas of the United States today, you will be arrested if you do not produce proper identification for the police. In the old days, "your papers please" was a phrase that we used to use to mock the tyranny of Nazi Germany. But now all of us are being required to be able to produce "our papers" for law enforcement authorities at any time. For example, a 21-year-old college student named Samantha Zucker was recently arrested and put in a New York City jail for 36 hours just because she could not produce any identification for police.

*#2* The federal government has decided that what you and I share with one another on Facebook and on Twitter could be a threat to national security. According to a recent Associated Press article, the Department of Homeland Security will soon be "gleaning information from sites such as Twitter and Facebook for law enforcement purposes".
Other law enforcement agencies are getting into the act as well. For example, the NYPD recently created a special "social media" unit dedicated to looking for criminals on social media networks such as Facebook and Twitter.
*#3* New high-tech street lights that are being funded by the federal government and that are being installed all over the nation can also be used as surveillance cameras, can be used by the DHS to make "security announcements" and can even be used to record personal conversations. The following is from a recent article by Paul Joseph Watson for Infowars.com....

_Federally-funded high-tech street lights now being installed in American cities are not only set to aid the DHS in making “security announcements” and acting as talking surveillance cameras, they are also capable of “recording conversations,” bringing the potential privacy threat posed by ‘Intellistreets’ to a whole new level._​*#4* More than a million hotel television sets all over America are now broadcasting propaganda messages from the Department of Homeland Security promoting the "See Something, Say Something" campaign. In essence, the federal government wants all of us to become "informants" and to start spying on one another constantly. The following comes from an article posted by _USA Today_....

_Starting today, the welcome screens on 1.2 million hotel television sets in Marriott, Hilton, Sheraton, Holiday Inn and other hotels in the USA will show a short public service announcement from DHS. The 15-second spot encourages viewers to be vigilant and call law enforcement if they witness something suspicious during their travels._​*#5* The FBI is now admittedly recording Internet talk radio programs all over the United States. The following comes from a recent article by Mark Weaver of WMAL.com....

_If you call a radio talk show and get on the air, you might be recorded by the FBI._

_The FBI has awarded a $524,927 contract to a Virginia company to record as much radio news and talk programming as it can find on the Internet._
_The FBI says it is not playing big brother by policing the airwaves, but rather seeking access to what airs as potential evidence._​Potential evidence of what?
This is very creepy. Why is the FBI so interested in what is being said during Internet talk radio programs?
*#6* TSA VIPR teams are now conducting random inspections at bus stations and on interstate highways all over the United States. For example, the following comes from a local news report down in Tennessee....

_You're probably used to seeing TSA's signature blue uniforms at the airport, but now agents are hitting the interstates to fight terrorism with Visible Intermodal Prevention and Response (VIPR)._
_"Where is a terrorist more apt to be found? Not these days on an airplane more likely on the interstate," said Tennessee Department of Safety & Homeland Security Commissioner Bill Gibbons._
_Tuesday Tennessee was first to deploy VIPR simultaneously at five weigh stations and two bus stations across the state._​*#7* Thermal imaging face scanners are becoming much more sophisticated. Law enforcement authorities in the western world are getting very excited about "pre-crime" tools such as this that will enable them to "prevent crimes" before they happen. The following is from a recent BBC News article....

_A sophisticated new camera system can detect lies just by watching our faces as we talk, experts say._
_The computerised system uses a simple video camera, a high-resolution thermal imaging sensor and a suite of algorithms._
_Researchers say the system could be a powerful aid to security services._​But face scanners are not just a tool that will be used in the future. The truth is that face scanners are being used all over the United States right now. The following comes from an article posted on Singularity Hub....

_Law enforcement continues to adopt new technologies in an effort to make their jobs easier and keep us safer. The latest gizmo attaches to officers’ iPhones and turns them into biometric face scanners. The scanners have already been street tested in Massachusetts. Pretty soon cops all across the US will be using them to ID suspects._​Before long, technology like this will be all over America. In fact, the FBI has announced that it will be activating a "nationwide facial recognition service" in January.

*#8* Another "pre-crime" technology currently being tested by the U.S. Department of Homeland Security is The Future Attribute Screening Technology (FAST) program. The following description of this new program comes from an article in the _London Telegraph_....


_Using cameras and sensors the "pre-crime" system measures and tracks changes in a person's body movements, the pitch of their voice and the rhythm of their speech._​

_It also monitors breathing patterns, eye movements, blink rate and alterations in body heat, which are used to assess an individual's likelihood to commit a crime._​

_The Future Attribute Screening Technology (FAST) programme is already being tested on a group of government employees who volunteered to act as guinea pigs._​Do you want government officials to pull you aside and interrogate you just because you are feeling a little bit nervous one particular day?
*#9* Sadly, "pre-crime" technology is even being used on our children. The Florida State Department of Juvenile Justice has announced that it will begin using analysis software to predict crime by young delinquents and will place "potential offenders" in specific prevention and education programs.
How soon will it be before this type of things is applied to adults?

*#10* Our children are being programmed to accept the fact that they will be watched and monitored constantly. For example, the U.S. Department of Agriculture is spending large amounts of money to install surveillance cameras in the cafeterias of public schools all across the nation so that government control freaks can closely monitor what our children are eating.
*#11* The U.S. government is also increasingly using "polls" and "surveys" as tools to gather information about all of us. In previous articles, I have noted how government authorities seems particularly interested in our children. According to Mike Adams of Natural News, the CDC is starting to call parents all over the U.S. to question them about the vaccination status of their children....

_The U.S. Centers for Disease Control, which has been comprehensively exposed as a vaccine propaganda organization promoting the interests of drug companies, is now engaged in a household surveillance program that involves calling U.S. households and intimidating parents into producing child immunization records. As part of what it deems a National Immunization Survey(NIS), the CDC is sending letters to U.S. households, alerting them that they will be called by "NORC at the University of Chicago" and that households should "have your child's immunization records handy when answering our questions."_​You can see a copy of the letter that the CDC has been sending out to selected parents right here.
*#12* As I have written about previously, a very disturbing document that Oath Keepers has obtained shows that the FBI is now instructing store owners to report many new forms of "suspicious activity" to them. According to the document, "suspicious activity" now includes the following....

paying with cash
missing a hand or fingers 
"strange odors"
making "extreme religious statements"
"radical theology"
purchasing weatherproofed ammunition or match containers
purchasing meals ready to eat
purchasing night vision devices, night flashlights or gas masks
Do any of those "signs of suspicious activity" apply to you?
According to a report on WorldNetDaily, this document is part of a "series of brochures" that will be distributed "to farm supply stores, gun shops, military surplus stores and even hotels and motels."
*#13 *In some areas of the country, law enforcement authorities are pulling data out of cell phones for no reason whatsoever. According to the ACLU, state police in Michigan are now using "extraction devices" to download data from the cell phones of motorists that they pull over. This is taking happening even if the motorists that are pulled over are not accused of doing anything wrong.
The following is how a recent article on CNET News described the capabilities of these "extraction devices"....

_The devices, sold by a company called Cellebrite, can download text messages, photos, video, and even GPS data from most brands of cell phones. The handheld machines have various interfaces to work with different models and can even bypass security passwords and access some information._​*#14* The government can spy on us and record our conversations seemingly without any limitation, but in many areas of the country it has become illegal to watch them or record them in public. For example, one 21-year-old man down in Florida was recently arrested for trying to document a confrontation that he was having with police on his iPhone. But if we can't record them, how can we prove our side of the story in court?


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 13, 2011)

Now what about them Motel TVs watching you while you are up with some trailer trash doing the dog.


----------



## Earth (Nov 13, 2011)

(don't forget being an enviromentalist, that makes you automatically a domestic terrorist, especially if like me you act alone.)

Nothing new here, as 60 Minutes many years back spoke about how everyone is monitored by automated machines which seeks simple word combinations, and is apparently very effective as far as their data bases go... BUT I'M GLAD YOU POSTED THIS SO OTHERS CAN KNOW!! Especially the whole "we own your smart phone" thing in Michigan, hell - half those people over there don't even know about it....

is this legal??
Is it ethical??
(makes one wonder about 9/11 even more so, like who really won, cause / effect, outcomes....)

Anyway, when I was last in W. Berlin in 1981, we were out drinking and the officiers came up to me and my mate and asked to see our passports. I honestly don't remember if I had mine, but we were cool with the officiers, and they were cool with us - just doing their job so to speak...

I loved the whole east / west way of living there...
I've never been back since the unification occured.

1984 was not supposed to be an instruction manual.
If you really want more food for thought, read Fahrenhiet 451
If you crave even more, read The Terminal Man
(that book scared the shit out of me)


----------



## trash diver (Nov 13, 2011)

The Gulags are coming soon.


----------



## the peace coyote (Nov 27, 2011)

makes you really wonder about this site...


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 27, 2011)

They will start burning all the books soon.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 28, 2011)

hmmm.


----------

